# Randomly attacks me



## vipolaszi (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi I have my own hand raised cockatiel Chickenwing, as soon as she started to molt her feathers she starting to get aggressive, I knew this was normal, but shes way over that now and she randomly attacks me, ill be giving her scratches and she'll be fine, and then she'll attack me again, she also bites my face a lot which I do not like, it doesn't hurt that much but its not the type of behavior I want to put up with.
~
Also on a side note I am off of school until next year and wanted to train her up and give her more attention (ect keeping out of the cage) She is in a bigger cage outside with her younger brothers and wanted to take her inside but I don't know if that's a good idea, will she get depressed if shes on her own? 

Thanks~:wf pied:


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

She could be hormonal. How old is she? Take care that she isn't able to breed with her brothers, that is definitely something you don't want. Here is an article about hormonal behaviors : http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

So if she's biting at you when you're scratching her, she's telling you she doesn't like whatever it is that you're doing. Birds really have no other way of saying no. 

If you don't like her biting your face, don't let her hear it.

As to being lonely, if she is spending time with you she should be fine.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

I agree with Roxy Culver - if it's that type of biting that doesn't hurt, it's just normal cockatiel behaviour I think.

People ask me if Murray bites. I say yes, if you mean she uses her beak to push me away, or tells me she doesn't want to do something. Every day, in fact! If you mean real biting that is supposed to hurt me, never.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Unless she breaks the skin or really hurts you, it's not reaaaaally biting. It's more like her way of telling you she doesn't like something. If you're scratching her head and she does i t then maybe she is sick of the scratches and wants you to stop or she's feeling moody or you hurt her accidentally (like maybe touching a pin feather). That kinda thing.
The only time my birds have bit me hard enough to bleed was during administering meds.


----------



## vipolaszi (Jan 22, 2015)

She is 8 months old Paula, her younger brothers are about 4-6 months old, when they become to breeding age ill split them up 

Thats the thing, she puts her head down for a scratch, I do it, and when she goes to bites me she also hisses so I know its not a play bite, make up your mind bird ****!!!


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

One of my girls is very very very picky about how she likes her head scratched. If you do it wrong, you get nipped.. A lot. For example! She has to have her beak supported by a finger (so she can lean her beak on it and not have her head bobbing around whilst you scratch) and you can't touch the back of her neck, only her cheek, and if she decides it's time to scratch under her chin you better do it fast or she's gonna have a huge tantrum. Also you better not scratch in the wrong direction or your a dead man. They're temperamental! Try to find what works for your birdie


----------



## Lillyvon (Apr 12, 2015)

I've had that problem but with my boy Ringo. I've set the guidelines. He ONLY gets pats which over stimulate him - if he bows his head down and chatters. If his head is up and being biting he goes back on his perch. Leaving him longer under cover has helped and I offer him millet before he gets on his out of the cage perch by hand. I'm strict with 'step up' as in firm. They are SO smart but also the most hormonal parrots I've ever owned.

I hate these shows saying 'cockatiels are easy pets like fish' - makes me so angry. They are not. They are highly intelligent and personable.


----------

